# Looking for a one-off near Luton / Harpenden



## Quartz (Jun 29, 2007)

I've not had a game in over a year. I'm looking for a one-off near Luton with older gamers (I'm 40). My house is for sale, and I expect to be moving soon, and so I'm not looking for even a medium-term game.

Any sort of game really - d20 / heroic fantasy preferred - but I'm not good at comedy (except as the straight man).

My schedule is pretty open at the moment, depending on house viewings, apart from 7/7.


----------



## JRR_Talking (Jul 26, 2007)

try www.ukroleplayers.com


----------

